# Knee pain back of knee-suggestions



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

Have been mountain biking for last year. Bought a road bike last month, and have been doing mountain workouts. Wondering if harder gear ratios are stressing my knee


----------



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

*I learned it wasn't always the knee that causes pain...*

When I experienced back of the knee pain before, it was from having too much scar tissue in my hamstring from a previous injury . I'd recommend stretching it to see how limber it is, and using massage or a foam roll to loosen up any scar tissue if there is any
I ended up having ASTYM physical therapy done to get rid of my aches, but now I can ride hard, road and mountain with no issues :thumbsup: 

I'm obviously not a doc, but that was just experience, hope it might help!


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Bakers Cyst. Get an ultrasound.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hamstring/gastrocnemius?*

but most likely your saddle is slightly too high or too far back and you are hyperextending
take a day or 2 off from climbing 
do some flat riding and drop your saddle or get fit 
you may have a leg length discrepancy, one leg (longer) is 'proper' the other is over extending


----------



## ThrivingNotStriving (Jul 13, 2009)

Agree with atpjunkie. your saddle is high. If you were pushing too big gears you'd have pain beneath the knee cap. Saddle too lo - pain above the knee. But don't make drastic changes too fast. Take care to make observations. You should be able to start with the exact same saddle height f you MTB.

However, you need to compensate for crank length - MTBs generally use cranks about 2.5 mm longer than road bikes Check the lengths - which are stamped on the inside of the cranks. Make adjustments to suit.

Also, consider that the angle of leg extension and pedaling motion are different between MTB and road. Road bikes tend to sit further behind the crank and us the hips and glutes more. MTB sits further forward. Thus.. the pedal motion is different.

Recommend watching your shadow when the sun is behind you (if you are alone) and see if your hips rock. Or ask a find if they do. Hip rocking (sliding back and forth on center of the saddle). Lower in gradual and small increments to avoid more strain.

Also, take note. If you cannot have your saddle EXACTLY parallel to the ground - with a level resting on the nose and back of saddle) your seat is too high. If it is pointing down, it is too high. 

Remember that a high saddle is more damaging then a low(ish) saddle. Saddle hight is critical and should be 'played with' with care.. especially when making big changes or if you have been riding in one position for a long time.

Re- leg-length discrepancies.. I have a 5mm difference in my left leg.. but my ankle flexion always made up for it - since we contact the pedal with the balls of our feet - not the heels, small leg differences rarely make an impact.

Take care in considering a bakers cyst or major anatomical issues. It can be a bit more simple to fix than that....


----------



## freethelemmings (Jul 11, 2009)

*sorry to jump in late, but...*

I'm having a bit of the same issue. Stopped by my LBS today and had someone do a visual check on my saddle height, and he said I was nearly spot on. He did not have any suggestions (except of course to get a fitting withe frickin' lasers). So I talked a bit with my wife who is a massage therapist, and she thinks I'm a bit too pigeon-toed, which means I will be adjusting my cleat tomorrow. 

I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## david adler (Jul 31, 2009)

*Knee Pain/ Fit techniques*

I have knee pain when i stand up on the hills, Ortho Dr. says begining of arthritus under knee cap and there is nothing I can do. Went to PT and they said the pain is caused by my duck footed stance and that i have to learn to walk and ride with feet straight and they want me to get a fitting by their PT fit guy. I have been fitted by a LBS that uses Andy Pruitts/ Specialized Bike fit techniques which i have done in the past. ,
who is currently considered the top bike fit expert these days? Lots of ideas out there but where is the research to back it up?


----------



## kef3844 (May 30, 2008)

Like atpjunkie said, try taking a few days off, lower/ move saddle forward, and see how that feels.


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Follow link to some answers*

is better for you to read it that me trying to explain it.
http://www.cptips.com/knee.htm


----------

